# THE SPOILS BEFORE DYING: Starring Michael Kenneth Williams, Maya Rudolph and Kristen Wiig / Available on DVD on June 7



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> "Jonrosh strikes again. Still amusing, still indulgent."
> - Verne Gay, Newsday.com
> 
> THE SPOILS BEFORE DYING
> ...


----------

